
Zidisha is looking for a Volunteer Coordinator (remote, volunteer) - jkurnia
https://www.idealist.org/en/nonprofit-internship/b6f343eb0ea241ca8ffd03bfd47ac51f-p2p-microfinance-volunteer-coordinator-zidisha-inc-sterling?
======
mtmail
Email the moderators (hn@ycombinator.com). YC companies get preferred
treatment
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs) and
submitted job ads get boosted to the frontpage
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).

